
Prosecution recommends sentencing Ross Ulbricht to life in imprisonment [pdf] - aburan28
https://ia801506.us.archive.org/27/items/gov.uscourts.nysd.422824/gov.uscourts.nysd.422824.256.0.pdf
======
Tomte
Technically, they only note that the sentencing guidelines and the probation
office are pointing towards a life sentence, but the government itself is only
requesting a "lengthy sentence", "above the minimum" (which seems to be 20
years).

